# Best soft plastic stick bait?



## devilmutt

Who makes a good soft plastic stick bait? I was using the Yum Dingers on a carolina rig the other day and they were only good for one or two fish before they would tear. I purchased these on clearance at the end of last season so I didn't get to bent out of shape, but I'm not paying full price for these baits if they are going to fall apart this fast. This was my first time using this style of baits.


----------



## linehand

4" yum dingers are my go to bait. Just gotta buy in bulk.


----------



## devilmutt

Where do you buy them in bulk?


----------



## linehand

If you go to yum's site there is a link to buy the bait. I think it's called lurenet.com. It's not a deal or anything. I just buy 6 bags of each color I like.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I like the JD Baits Senko style and fatboy.


I really d o not mind if they tear so long as they get the fish. Most of the types I use are very soft and will tear easy - I have tried brands that really do not tear and the really do not work as well


----------



## devilmutt

I was looking at the Fatboy baits, may have to give them a try.


----------



## Brine

If you think those tear bad, try Yamamoto's.... I think the Dinger's are a good value. That said, I like the ones from JD's the best and are the only kind I use now. It's also nice to have someone that will make whatever you want if you want something different and with a scent of your choice included.

The Fatboy is a great bait, and I've already caught alot of fish on it.


----------



## basstender10.6

Try the bps stick o. I got a 109 piece kit with a 360 tackle box on sale for 10$ now it $15


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Robo worms for me. Zoom finesse is a close second


----------



## GreenRiver

Yum is transitioning from the LPT scent to F2 and you can find Yum Dingers on clearance for under $2 for a 12 pack at Wallyworld and other chain stores. Personally, I like the LPT's better because it seems that the new Dingers don't have the same subtle wiggle action that old ones do. 

IMO, the 5" Dingers are just as deadly as the original Senko and don't tear up near as fast.

One remedy for the new F2 Dingers action is to stretch them out and roll them in your hand like your making a snake out of Play-Doh to soften them up a bit before you rig them.

I bought out every store in town of the Junebug LPT 5" Yum Dingers I like them so much.


----------



## devilmutt

I currently have a good supply of Yum Dingers, I picked them up on clearance at Walmart this past spring.

Has anyone tried the Big Bite Bait's Trick Stick? These can be purchased in bulk, 100 for $30.


----------



## Jim

If you wacky rig them with an o-ring, you can get many many fish on them. I am on a fatdaddy kick. I was catching nice fish on the 8 inch one. They cast a mile. Almost spooled the reel.


----------



## devilmutt

I've been using the double o-rings.

I plan on giving the Fatdaddy or Fatboy's a try when I start to run low on the Dingers.


----------



## srr5008

If you've got a Gander Mountain near you, try their store brand. Lots of color selections, 15 worms per bag (vs 10 in a bag of yamamoto senkos) and you also get a free hook. Cant go wrong for $5.


----------



## devilmutt

Gander is about 40 miles away, I'll give them a look next time I'm over that way.


----------



## BaitCaster

I mainly use Yum and the BassPro Stick-O" baits.

The JD Baits stick baits are pretty awesome too. I'll be ordering more of these.


----------



## Butthead

GreenRiver said:


> I bought out every store in town of the Junebug LPT 5" Yum Dingers I like them so much.



The Junebug LPT's are great! I'm not a fan of the F2's and wont be buying them in the future.
The BPS Stick-o's in the baby bass color and chartreuse/white have worked really well for me.


----------



## Lizette

I love soft plastic stick baits. The trick is fishing them real slow for best action and to give the fish plenty of time to decide to hit it. You definitely have to be observant, have patience and concentrate.


----------



## Bugpac

Jd baits by far, if i am not using them i use Big Bite, there inexpensive, durable, and somewhat soft.


----------



## New River Rat

These are my "go to". Case makes a durable product. Their RR45 blue tube is killer as well.

Case Magic Stik


----------



## LonLB

If it hasn't been mentioned already Alluring Baits are the best bang for your buck by far. Good stick baits, in tons of colors, for a good price.


If I didn't stumble upon them, I'd be buying mine from Snack Daddy Lures. I'll still stick with them for a couple colors I like and can't find elsewhere. Otherwise all my others are Alluring baits from here on out.

https://alluringbaits.com/catalog/20/softplastics


----------

